# SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye



## American_Jihad

All the stars should give us a peek without tons of makeup...

*SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years*
Posted on October 2, 2015 by admin

SOURCE: Dailymail.co.uk

She’s the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation.

And now it’s clear why Ellen DeGeneres poses as the perfect candidate to represent the anti-aging cosmetic product.

The 55-year-old TV personality revealed her make-up free face as she stepped out to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Friday.










What a difference! Ellen DeGeneres stepped out make-up free to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Saturday

Typically seen wearing a full face of make-up to conceal her flaws, the actress’ fine lines and wrinkles were quite noticeable as she dared to go barefaced.

Going with her laid back look, The Ellen DeGeneres Show star sported a loose-fitted, coral T-shirt and knee-length white shorts, highlighting her sun-kissed skin

...






Beauty brand ambassador: The comedian is the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation

“This is story is taken from dailymail.co.uk”

SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation


----------



## nuhuh

DUH, the power of makeup. How some people remain clueless over how it works is amazing.


----------



## Dante

nortnchecks-daily.com/ssahw/index.php

posting links to forgery websites?

DO NOT CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW: DANGER  

SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation​onenewsnation.com too


----------



## Dante

Forgery web sites?


----------



## hjmick

Seriously, who fucking cares?


This thread should not be moved to the Rubber Room, it should just be deleted.


Fucking idiotic.


----------



## mdk

A two year old article about makeup? Good lord man, get a life.


----------



## Dante

Published: 12:07 EST, 7 July 2013  | Updated: 01:47 EST, 8 July 2013


----------



## mdk

With Makeup:





Without Makeup:


----------



## The Great Goose

I just wonder why Olay would use her anyway?  Talk about political correctness gone wrong!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Looks like a dude, typical lez


----------



## BULLDOG

Finally.......Somebody is posting about something that really matters. The GOP is organizing a select committee investigation.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

SassyIrishLass said:


> Looks like a dude, typical lez



I am sure you look totally different with and without makeup...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OP - are you serious?

Both the "before" and "after" are highly photo shopped. 

Duh.

Oh, and others should not click on his link.


----------



## Arianrhod

The Great Goose said:


> I just wonder why Olay would use her anyway?  Talk about political correctness gone wrong!



Huh?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Luddly Neddite said:


> OP - are you serious?
> 
> Both the "before" and "after" are highly photo shopped.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> Oh, and others should not click on his link.



I never click a link, and just bing or google it and find my own link. You have too many crazies trying to catch your IP and hack your system...


----------



## daws101

SassyIrishLass said:


> Looks like a dude, typical lez


How many pounds of makeup do you trowel on before you don't look like a guy ?
Do you shave first?


----------



## nuhuh

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a dude, typical lez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you look totally different with and without makeup...
Click to expand...


SassyIrishAss uses so much makeup that when she wakes up her pillowcase has a clown imprint on it.


----------



## The Great Goose

Arianrhod said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder why Olay would use her anyway?  Talk about political correctness gone wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...



im not talking about how aged shes does or doesnt look.


----------



## The Great Goose

SassyIrishLass said:


> Looks like a dude, typical lez


Brilliant post SIL!


----------



## The Great Goose

daws101 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a dude, typical lez
> 
> 
> 
> How many pounds of makeup do you trowel on before you don't look like a guy ?
> Do you shave first?
Click to expand...

Why say that?


----------



## The Great Goose

Brucney said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a dude, typical lez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you look totally different with and without makeup...
Click to expand...

At least she does not look like a lesbo!


----------



## Dante

American_Jihad said:


> All the stars should give us a peek without tons of makeup...
> 
> SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years
> Posted on October 2, 2015 by  = URL= URL='http://onenewsnation.com/wp/index.php/author/admin/']admin | One News Nation /URL]' = admin /URL]
> 
> SOURCE: URL='SHOCKING']SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation /URL]


Domain Name: ONENEWSNATION.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1954774000_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy
Update Date: 2015-08-23T16:24:15Z
Creation Date: 2015-08-23T16:24:15Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-08-23T16:24:15Z
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abuse@godaddy.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4806242505
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited Resources - ICANN
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited Resources - ICANN
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited Resources - ICANN
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited Resources - ICANN
Registry Registrant ID:
Registrant Name: piku potel
Registrant Organization:
Registrant Street: mumbai
Registrant Street: navi
Registrant City: navi mumbai
Registrant State/Province: Maharashtra
Registrant Postal Code: 410222
Registrant Country: India
Registrant Phone: +91.9819171373
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax:
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: piku.potel@outlook.com
Registry Admin ID:
Admin Name: piku potel
Admin Organization:
Admin Street: mumbai
Admin Street: navi
Admin City: navi mumbai
Admin State/Province: Maharashtra
Admin Postal Code: 410222
Admin Country: India
Admin Phone: +91.9819171373
Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax:
Admin Fax Ext:
Admin Email: piku.potel@outlook.com
Registry Tech ID:
Tech Name: piku potel
Tech Organization:
Tech Street: mumbai
Tech Street: navi
Tech City: navi mumbai
Tech State/Province: Maharashtra
Tech Postal Code: 410222
Tech Country: India
Tech Phone: +91.9819171373
Tech Phone Ext:
Tech Fax:
Tech Fax Ext:
Tech Email: piku.potel@outlook.com
Name Server: NS1.NWTRK.COM
Name Server: NS2.NWTRK.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form | ICANN
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2015-10-23T22:00:00Z <<<

============

Dates Created on 2015-08-15 - Expires on 2016-08-15 - Updated on 2015-08-20
 
Name Server(s) NS1.NWTRK.COM (has 6 domains)
NS2.NWTRK.COM (has 6 domains)

IP Address 8.29.143.147 - 7 other sites hosted on this server
 
IP Location 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ohio - West Chester - Beyond Hosting Llc
ASN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AS30152 BEYOND-HOSTING - Beyond Hosting, LLC (registered Feb 22, 2011)
Whois History 3 records have been archived since 2015-08-15
 
IP History 16 changes on 6 unique IP addresses over 10 years
 
Registrar History 3 registrars with 4 drops
 
Hosting History 46 changes on 22 unique name servers over 7 years
 
Whois Server whois.godaddy.com
Website
Website Title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Index of /
 
Server Type LiteSpeed
Response Code 200
SEO Score 60%
Terms 29 (Unique: 27, Linked: 7)
Images 3 (Alt tags missing: 0)
Links 6   (Internal: 6, Outbound: 0)
Whois Record ( last updated on 2015-10-23 )
Domain Name: NWTRK.COM
Registrar URL: Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy
Registrant Name: brijesh potel
Registrant Organization:
Name Server: NS1.NWTRK.COM
Name Server: NS2.NWTRK.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned


----------



## daws101

The Great Goose said:


> Brucney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a dude, typical lez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you look totally different with and without makeup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she does not look like a lesbo!
Click to expand...

really? what are lesbians supposed to look like?


----------



## The Great Goose

daws101 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a dude, typical lez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you look totally different with and without makeup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she does not look like a lesbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? what are lesbians supposed to look like?
Click to expand...


The dark side can ravage the body.

Dark side of the Force


----------



## daws101

The Great Goose said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a dude, typical lez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you look totally different with and without makeup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she does not look like a lesbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? what are lesbians supposed to look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dark side can ravage the body.
> 
> Dark side of the Force
Click to expand...

not an answer.


----------



## American_Jihad

Dante said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the stars should give us a peek without tons of makeup...
> 
> SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years
> Posted on October 2, 2015 by  = URL= URL='http://onenewsnation.com/wp/index.php/author/admin/']admin | One News Nation /URL]' = admin /URL]
> 
> SOURCE: URL='SHOCKING']SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation /URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Domain Name: ONENEWSNATION.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 1954774000_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
> Registrar URL: Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy
> Update Date: 2015-08-23T16:24:15Z
> Creation Date: 2015-08-23T16:24:15Z
> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-08-23T16:24:15Z
> Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
> Registrar IANA ID: 146
> Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abuse@godaddy.com
> Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4806242505
> Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited Resources - ICANN
> Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited Resources - ICANN
> Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited Resources - ICANN
> Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited Resources - ICANN
> Registry Registrant ID:
> Registrant Name: piku potel
> Registrant Organization:
> Registrant Street: mumbai
> Registrant Street: navi
> Registrant City: navi mumbai
> Registrant State/Province: Maharashtra
> Registrant Postal Code: 410222
> Registrant Country: India
> Registrant Phone: +91.9819171373
> Registrant Phone Ext:
> Registrant Fax:
> Registrant Fax Ext:
> Registrant Email: piku.potel@outlook.com
> Registry Admin ID:
> Admin Name: piku potel
> Admin Organization:
> Admin Street: mumbai
> Admin Street: navi
> Admin City: navi mumbai
> Admin State/Province: Maharashtra
> Admin Postal Code: 410222
> Admin Country: India
> Admin Phone: +91.9819171373
> Admin Phone Ext:
> Admin Fax:
> Admin Fax Ext:
> Admin Email: piku.potel@outlook.com
> Registry Tech ID:
> Tech Name: piku potel
> Tech Organization:
> Tech Street: mumbai
> Tech Street: navi
> Tech City: navi mumbai
> Tech State/Province: Maharashtra
> Tech Postal Code: 410222
> Tech Country: India
> Tech Phone: +91.9819171373
> Tech Phone Ext:
> Tech Fax:
> Tech Fax Ext:
> Tech Email: piku.potel@outlook.com
> Name Server: NS1.NWTRK.COM
> Name Server: NS2.NWTRK.COM
> DNSSEC: unsigned
> URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form | ICANN
> >>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2015-10-23T22:00:00Z <<<
> 
> ============
> 
> Dates Created on 2015-08-15 - Expires on 2016-08-15 - Updated on 2015-08-20
> 
> Name Server(s) NS1.NWTRK.COM (has 6 domains)
> NS2.NWTRK.COM (has 6 domains)
> 
> IP Address 8.29.143.147 - 7 other sites hosted on this server
> 
> IP Location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ohio - West Chester - Beyond Hosting Llc
> ASN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS30152 BEYOND-HOSTING - Beyond Hosting, LLC (registered Feb 22, 2011)
> Whois History 3 records have been archived since 2015-08-15
> 
> IP History 16 changes on 6 unique IP addresses over 10 years
> 
> Registrar History 3 registrars with 4 drops
> 
> Hosting History 46 changes on 22 unique name servers over 7 years
> 
> Whois Server whois.godaddy.com
> Website
> Website Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Index of /
> 
> Server Type LiteSpeed
> Response Code 200
> SEO Score 60%
> Terms 29 (Unique: 27, Linked: 7)
> Images 3 (Alt tags missing: 0)
> Links 6   (Internal: 6, Outbound: 0)
> Whois Record ( last updated on 2015-10-23 )
> Domain Name: NWTRK.COM
> Registrar URL: Domain Names | The World's Largest Domain Name Registrar - GoDaddy
> Registrant Name: brijesh potel
> Registrant Organization:
> Name Server: NS1.NWTRK.COM
> Name Server: NS2.NWTRK.COM
> DNSSEC: unsigned
Click to expand...


Pante Waste, you are sounding desperate again...


----------



## ninja007

women are as ugly as men w/o their makeup- in very very very few cases they look good w/o makeup.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

American_Jihad said:


> All the stars should give us a peek without tons of makeup...
> 
> *SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years*
> Posted on October 2, 2015 by admin
> 
> SOURCE: Dailymail.co.uk
> 
> She’s the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation.
> 
> And now it’s clear why Ellen DeGeneres poses as the perfect candidate to represent the anti-aging cosmetic product.
> 
> The 55-year-old TV personality revealed her make-up free face as she stepped out to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference! Ellen DeGeneres stepped out make-up free to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Saturday
> 
> Typically seen wearing a full face of make-up to conceal her flaws, the actress’ fine lines and wrinkles were quite noticeable as she dared to go barefaced.
> 
> Going with her laid back look, The Ellen DeGeneres Show star sported a loose-fitted, coral T-shirt and knee-length white shorts, highlighting her sun-kissed skin
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty brand ambassador: The comedian is the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation
> 
> “This is story is taken from dailymail.co.uk”
> 
> SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation



Ya, surprise everybody makeup commercials are bullshit. If you 'fell for it' you're too stupid to live.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Could do very well starting a tv network where every show features actors and hosts sans any makeup. The Real Life Network you could call it.


----------



## American_Jihad

Delta4Embassy said:


> Could do very well starting a tv network where every show features actors and hosts sans any makeup. The Real Life Network you could call it.


Go ahead, you seem to have a lot of time on yo hands...


----------



## shadow355

Her and Mikey Cyrus ads on this site. 

Double yuck. 

Wish the ads would go away . 


Shadow 355


----------



## KeithS

Oh shut up!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

KeithS said:


> Oh shut up!



First post and it is the best hello I have ever  read!


----------



## HenryBHough

Who knew "Dorian" was a woman's name!


----------



## MaryL

What is next, the wicked witch of the west is the next cover girl?


----------



## The Great Goose

This arrogant young lesbian made me stop my trolley for her today. She marched imperiously infront and then slowed. I would so loved to have beat the bloody bastard to death.


----------



## HallowMarauder

Honestly, it's probably just a fake picture anyways.
Ellen doesn't really dress like that for one thing. 
And two, it doesn't have her features.

It's a fake article. A look alike.

Whoever wrote this should be ashamed with their work as a journalist, and maybe work a little harder with finding a look alike next time.
Maybe get her to change her shirt?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

American_Jihad said:


> All the stars should give us a peek without tons of makeup...
> 
> *SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years*
> Posted on October 2, 2015 by admin
> 
> SOURCE: Dailymail.co.uk
> 
> She’s the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation.
> 
> And now it’s clear why Ellen DeGeneres poses as the perfect candidate to represent the anti-aging cosmetic product.
> 
> The 55-year-old TV personality revealed her make-up free face as she stepped out to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference! Ellen DeGeneres stepped out make-up free to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Saturday
> 
> Typically seen wearing a full face of make-up to conceal her flaws, the actress’ fine lines and wrinkles were quite noticeable as she dared to go barefaced.
> 
> Going with her laid back look, The Ellen DeGeneres Show star sported a loose-fitted, coral T-shirt and knee-length white shorts, highlighting her sun-kissed skin
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty brand ambassador: The comedian is the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation
> 
> “This is story is taken from dailymail.co.uk”
> 
> SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation



Ellen without makeup


----------



## The Great Goose

American_Jihad said:


> All the stars should give us a peek without tons of makeup...
> 
> *SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years*
> Posted on October 2, 2015 by admin
> 
> SOURCE: Dailymail.co.uk
> 
> She’s the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation.
> 
> And now it’s clear why Ellen DeGeneres poses as the perfect candidate to represent the anti-aging cosmetic product.
> 
> The 55-year-old TV personality revealed her make-up free face as she stepped out to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference! Ellen DeGeneres stepped out make-up free to go furniture shopping in Montecito, California on Saturday
> 
> Typically seen wearing a full face of make-up to conceal her flaws, the actress’ fine lines and wrinkles were quite noticeable as she dared to go barefaced.
> 
> Going with her laid back look, The Ellen DeGeneres Show star sported a loose-fitted, coral T-shirt and knee-length white shorts, highlighting her sun-kissed skin
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty brand ambassador: The comedian is the face of CoverGirl and Olay’s Simply Ageless Foundation
> 
> “This is story is taken from dailymail.co.uk”
> 
> SHOCKING! Ellen’s Goodbye, Leaked secret has fans Outraged! She has Lied for Years | One News Nation


Why did they use that thing as the face of covergirl and Olay ? Why, just Why.


----------



## American_Jihad

MaryL said:


> What is next, the wicked witch of the west is the next cover girl?







...


----------

